# It's official. I hate Brie Bella



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't stand her screaming..she's annoying as fakk.., but i'd still tap that lol


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I can't stand her screaming..she's annoying as fakk.., but i'd still tap that lol


I'd prefer Nikki's implants to Brie's 12 yr old boy body


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Bryan came out just as dumb as her this time around. Like why did he get out of the car, look at Kane, then get back in the car again?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Darion1A said:


> Anyone else agree that these Kane/Daniel Bryan segments have been very poorly executed? It's the opposite of Cena/Wyatt. The segments are poor but the matches are great. Tonight was no different. Brie has to be the worst actress in the history of the company. She would not shut the fuck up the entire time. I honestly wish they would end this now if it meant I would never have to hear her voice again. Kane fighting with her inside the car was so ridiculous and cheesy. This 300 pound, 7 foot tall monster can't get a hold of this 100 pound, 5'5 woman who swats his hands away like a child but he can catch 240 pound man mid air? If their match sucked last night, then I would have given up but since it was so good that redeems it a bit.












Keep hating on the Diva Goddess.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

J Lo Wannabe.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If she could only act... but that fake screaming and horrid acting is just *cringe*. Doesn't help the rest of it really isn't any less hokey...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Barbequegirl said:


> Bryan came out just as dumb as her this time around. Like why did he get out of the car, look at Kane, then get back in the car again?


I think someone in that company has seen way too many B slasher flicks if you know what I mean?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah the bad acting and screaming is awful, unbelievable and annoying.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I think someone in that company has seen way too many C list slasher flicks if you know what I mean?


Mick Foley ‏just tweeted

"I hope @WWE treads VERY carefully with this @WWEDanielBryan situation.Feels eerily similar to the story that derailed @ZackRyder's career."

Didn't make the connection but they've repackaged that storyline twice now. For this feud and the Cena/Wyatt feud. And to be fair the original Ryder/Kane/Cena feud was kind of a remix of the old Matt Hardy/Kane/Lita feud. They even had the slutty heel turn


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This shows me how much more I miss someone like AJ than I thought I would.

Brie has zero talent at all and is in the process of destroying her husband's popularity.


----------



## Creation88 (Apr 11, 2014)

this storyline is terrible. what a way to shoot the tires off of Bryan's title reign. it's a WCW version of the Cena/Wyatt storyline.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Bryan and Kane's involvement in this story, but Brie is cringy every time.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have nothing against her as a person, I just want her off my TV screen. Her public access high school horror movie status acting it beyond awful. Those screeches during the Kane segment tonight must have taken a ride with Randy Orton's mic skills because that was on a level of bad that I didn't even know existed. Let her do total divas, I don't even mind her wrestling because she's passable enough. Just keep her away from Bryan because she's murdering these segments.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Oakue said:


> This shows me how much more I miss someone like AJ than I thought I would.
> 
> Brie has zero talent at all and is in the process of destroying her husband's popularity.


Let's not take the blame game too far. Bryan's reaction has gone down drastically starting at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Creation88 said:


> this storyline is terrible. what a way to shoot the tires off of Bryan's title reign. it's a WCW version of the Cena/Wyatt storyline.


Well both of these storylines are repackages of the Kane/Ryder/Cena story from 3 years ago anyway. And that was a repackage of the Matt Hardy/Kane/Lita feud from 2005. The storyline for Bryan and Kane isn't bad it's just poorly executed. Kane is doing great and so is Stephanie. They are getting great heel heat. It's just Brie sucks the energy right out of Bryan and her involvement in this will ruin his career. Not everyone can be a Macho Man/Elizabeth or HHH/Stephanie paring.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Brie > Your favorite irrelevant diva.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> Let's not take the blame game too far. Bryan's reaction has gone down drastically starting at Elimination Chamber.


Oh, did you miss Wrestlemania 30 where 75,000 people were chanting 'Yes!' ?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oh, did you miss Wrestlemania 30 where 75,000 people were chanting 'Yes!' ?


All I remember is the silent crowd that only popped for big spots.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Darion1A said:


> Mick Foley ‏just tweeted
> 
> "I hope @WWE treads VERY carefully with this @WWEDanielBryan situation.Feels eerily similar to the story that derailed @ZackRyder's career."
> 
> Didn't make the connection but they've repackaged that storyline twice now. For this feud and the Cena/Wyatt feud. And to be fair the original Ryder/Kane/Cena feud was kind of a remix of the old Matt Hardy/Kane/Lita feud. They even had the slutty heel turn



Well if Bryan's career is ruined by this storyline then he may as well just quit altogether once it's over rather then hang around like Ryder did and get buried even further by bunch of fucktards who are too lazy to come up with new shit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Brie > Your favorite irrelevant diva.


Nah. That sarcasm trolling isn't going work much longer. That only works when they're not relevant on TV. But now they are giving the ball to Brie, and putting her all on her own in a non diva storyline to see what she can do, and she is being universally panned.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Barbequegirl said:


> Let's not take the blame game too far. Bryan's reaction has gone down drastically starting at Elimination Chamber.


:lmao looks like someone missed WM and the post Mania RAW. Hell, Bryan was the most over guy on RAW last week (especially in comparison to the dead crowds during the Shield/Evolution segments) and still got loud reactions last night in a match with Kane of all people. People are more into him than anyone else. I understand you're a Brie fan, I am too, but saying Bryan's popularity has diminished since February is just inaccurate. This angle with Kane is hurting him. He was at his peak of popularity coming out of WM.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oakue said:


> Nah. That sarcasm trolling isn't going work much longer. That only works when they're not relevant on TV. But now they are giving the ball to Brie, and putting her all on her own in a non diva storyline to see what she can do, and she is being universally panned.


Dude i'm not trolling. They've always been my faves, since they day they debuted in late 2008. If you can't see Brie is the most relevant right now, than you are blind.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Dude i'm not trolling. They've always been my faves, since they day they debuted in late 2008. *If you can't see Brie is the most relevant right now, than you are blind.*


I said the exact opposite. I said it only works when they are NOT relevant. And that they are giving the ball to Brie to let her run with it all on her own. How does one come to the conclusion then that I said Brie wasn't relevant right now?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oakue said:


> I said the exact opposite.


NVM i read it wrong. My bad.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought Brie was fine today. I expect Brie to improve alongside Bryan too. Sweet girl, I rather root for her than trash her like some of you do.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Q: you have this super over guy who just won your main title at your biggest show of the year. What do you do with him?

a) book a rematch feud
b) give him a new fresh feud
c) regurgitate a stale, old feud that no one really wants to see
d) attach an anchor to cool his popularity in the form of his wife
e) both c and d


Hmmmm...........


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew Brie would be the scapegoat for anything bad that will happen to Bryan, losing popularity etc...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Q: you have this super over guy who just won your main title at your biggest show of the year. What do you do with him?
> 
> a) book a rematch feud
> b) give him a new fresh feud
> ...


O just wait until Orton is stalking her again and threatening to punt her and Bryan for weeks before we get the inevitable Sheamus/Bryan again...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I have always hated her.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hating on Queen Brie :banderas


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I have always hated her.


Didn't you just post an "I'm done with wrestling again" thread?


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

She sounded like a mix between the unholy noise the foxes make when they fight with the cats in my street and the awkward squeal Japanese porn stars make.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Does the PG rating prevent men attacking women? Because I think it would be wise to have Kane tombstone Brie Bella off tv for a few months.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Rollins GOATING it up as usual, Reigns has done nothing so of course that fuck is going to finish the match.


So whats with the irrelevant response?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My bad, wrong thread LOL. Caught up watching RAW and didn't pay attention to where I was posting.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Foley thinking this is similar to Ryder/Eva/Cena/Kane. :maury

Does he not know that Bryan is an actual star and survive anything and not some geek who got over for 15 minutes cause he made some youtbie vids?


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

no1curr

Brie remains flawless, fab & untouchable

Paige should take notes with her screaming, hair throws and submission moves that she can't hold her opponent up with for more then 4 seconds


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SoNiC007 said:


> J Lo Wannabe.


Why would Brie need to be jealous of Jennifer Lopez? 

She has the better body, the better looks, by far is the better actor, is younger by 10 years, is with a far sexier man, the comparison is useless. Lopez is nothing but a washed up hag.

Some of you need to stop living like it's still 2003.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Brie is doing a good job putting herself out there, sure her acting may be bad but it's only with experience that she will get better. Overall I'm proud of her


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Everything about her annoys me.

Her facial expressions never change nor does the tone of her voice.

She's just so wooden and it all looks so fake and forced.

And. She's even booked strong against Kane I don't see how he had issues with trying to grab a stick figure compared to him. Smfh :smokey


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Brie is doing a good job putting herself out there, sure her acting may be bad but it's only with experience that she will get better. Overall I'm proud of ​her


She's been a wrestler for almost 10 years though....:fuckedup


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This reminds me of of that awful Cena/Eve/Ryder storyline.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

they need to separate bryan and brie ASAP


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> This reminds me of of that awful Cena/Eve/Ryder storyline.


Wrestlingforum is definately the place of overexaggerating. Since when did 6 and half become 10? :leo


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Kane vs Bryan could have been a great feud after Kane destroyed him on that Raw then this bitch ruins it.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

That bitch is annoying. Had to put tv on mute. On top of that she is suppose to be a "wrestler" who can throw punches
and she is swatting at Kane like a sissy boy.


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

I hate both Bellas and Cena and of course Daniel Bryan


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Last year, I was so annoyed and irritated by Brie's (as well as Nikki's) "acting" so much, I wanted Orton to either punt and/or RKO one of them into the ground. Here were are again, and I can't stand the screaming or the atrocious acting. Can Kane just tombstone her just to fucking shut her up, please? Nothing personal, it's all how I feel about the character, but it is annoying as shit.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I cringe everytime she opens her mouth or whenever she does anything for that matter. Kane needs to tombstone that bitch and her sister too while he's at it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

/r/cringe

THAT is where this segment belongs.


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll be honest: I normally have no problem with Brie...not huge on Nikki, but I do normally like Brie. That being said...

I don't like that she's been brought into the DB/Kane storyline. Tonight just made me roll my eyes. Her "screaming" sounded more like when my husband is tickling me into submission, not someone who is just terrified by the Devils Favorite Demon. She needs to work on her acting, because it didn't add anything to this--just made me laugh, roll my eyes and shake my head.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Been there for about a decade. Admit it the only thing going for her is Total Divas and her relationship with DB that puts her in matches and storylines. Bella Twins out of WWE if they continue to wrestle will fail. Honestly theyll just be known as the twins that got in a relationship with 2 top stars + in a reality show.
End of.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

TheVipersGirl said:


> Been there for about a decade. Admit it the only thing going for her is Total Divas and her relationship with DB that puts her in matches and storylines. Bella Twins out of WWE if they continue to wrestle will fail. Honestly theyll just be known as the twins that got in a relationship with 2 top stars + in a reality show.
> End of.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We'll see when Brie Bella blows up. It looks like it's finally happening, she's about to be pushed to the moon with this storyline and the nay-sayers are about to eat their words. She will deliver. Just watch.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Brie's acting is atrocious

Foley is right, the angle is eerily similar to the Ryder/Cena/Kane/Eve storyline that got Ryder buried

Oh well, time to bury :hhh2 :vince2 :buried :bryan3


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, her scream was extremely annoying, and this storyline is stupid. 

That car scene when Bryan popped the hood, was way to reminiscent of when Zack Ryder had to change the tire. At least it didn't take Bryan a commercial break to get the car running. Kane is a cancer. Kane is good in supporting roles, but not as the main heel. I can't remember the last good singles feud he's had that hasn't involved the Undertaker.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Deebow said:


> Yeah, her scream was extremely annoying, and this storyline is stupid.
> 
> That car scene when Bryan popped the hood, was way to reminiscent of when Zack Ryder had to change the tire. At least it didn't take Bryan a commercial break to get the car running. Kane is a cancer. Kane is good in supporting roles, but not as the main heel. I can't remember the last good singles feud he's had that hasn't involved the Undertaker.


Kane/Matt Hardy/Lita?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I can't stand her screaming..she's annoying as fakk.., but i'd still tap that lol


i cringe every time she wrestles and does that scream that's supposed to pump everyone up. it's fuckin horrible. i feel embarrassed every time even if i'm watching alone.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

About my only gripe with her is the scream. I can put up with the rest of it as part of the show, but that scream is like worse than The Most Annoying Sound In The World. From 45 seconds in.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

It's crazy how regular she comes off on Total Divas (which is obviously scripted like crazy), but tell her to do ANYTHING outside of acting like a heel (how they were before they left) and she is just flat out terrible.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

This is to all Brie haters out there!













TN Punk said:


> It's crazy how regular she comes off on Total Divas (which is obviously scripted like crazy), but tell her to do ANYTHING outside of acting like a heel (how they were before they left) and she is just flat out terrible.


But I actually agree. I think she should just watch how Lita did it, and just imitate her reactions.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I hope this feud ends soon


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Things are bad when you think Eva Marie could do a better job than you....


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't hate Brie Bella, I've no reason to actually hate her but her acting is terrible, especially in the segment with the car.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

They need to get her off TV right now. Not only is she terrible but shes making D Bry look bad too. How the fuck is having your face champ walk around pussywhipped hand in hand with an annoying airhead almost his size making him look good?


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

Blame DBry for being gullible enough to fall for a gold digger.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah Brie has improved tons in the ring but her acting is pretty bad. This and the Kane angle needs to end- it isn't doing Bryan any favors. Need a good heel who the people care about to go up against him. Times like these I wish CM Punk were here.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

If Daniel Bryan's popularity starts to dwindle it won't be because of Brie Bella. It will be because the "smarky" fans finally got what they wanted and have become bored and apathetic. 

Haven't you heard? Daniel Bryan is so two months ago; it's all about Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Dean Ambrose now...of course until those guys get what their fans want them to get and then move on to someone else...

It's the stupid, fickle, trendy asshole fans that will kill Daniel Bryan, not this one storyline.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

Roho said:


> If Daniel Bryan's popularity starts to dwindle it won't be because of Brie Bella. It will be because the "smarky" fans finally got what they wanted and have become bored and apathetic.
> 
> Haven't you heard? Daniel Bryan is so two months ago; it's all about Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Dean Ambrose now...of course until those guys get what their fans want them to get and yhen move on to someone else...
> 
> It's the stupid, fickle, trendy asshole fans that will kill Daniel Bryan, not this one storyline.


Agreed. The internet fans were crying for months about DBry being held down, now they got what they want. He won the title at Mania. Now it's time for DBry to be exposed, to have the internet fans get bored with him, and eventually start bitching about his title reign (which is already happening).


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

elperfecto said:


> Blame DBry for being gullible enough to fall for a gold digger.


:stupid:

You do KNOW that Bryan was just a jobber when they got together?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This has to culminate with something happening to Brie. I don't think WWE is stupid enough to just have Kane keep doing this for 3 more weeks with it ending in another match. It looks like they want to make Brie a focal point in all this. Too bad WWE doesn't allow women to take bumps any more because a chokeslam or a tombstone (which is probably safer) would add a lot to this. And stop her banshee shrieks.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> :stupid:
> 
> You do KNOW that Bryan was just a jobber when they got together?


I did not KNOW DBry was a "jobber" at any point in his WWE career. You should learn the definition of "jobber".


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't hate her but that segment :banderas


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

How long will the WWE continue this storyline. We know they are married, but lets stop using thier marriage for storylines and get back to Bryan being a badass. And Brie Bella back with her sister.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God her acting was atrocious. When I say that I am an advocate of acting lessons being a part of the NXT training and preparation for TV, this is why.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh God her acting was atrocious. When I say that I am an advocate of acting lessons being a part of the NXT training and preparation for TV, this is why.


Her screams were so fucking fake bro. Like seriously, annoying as hell. I dont know how Daniel Bryan puts up with her in bed.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

:lmao at whoever tweeted that Kane chasing Bryan was "spine tingling"


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

She needs to fuck off away from Bryan before it's too late.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I like her, but dat acting.... lol


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

She's still my 2nd favorite Diva, but this whole B movie acting this is getting annoying. I don't hold it against her though


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

#BrieMode


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

futuristikk said:


> #BrieMode


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Whenever the WWE throws a Diva into a program with top stars, it means they are PLANNING for a huge push! Trish's angle with the McMahon's before her huge push, AJ's work with half the locker room before her push, Lita with The Hardy's, etc. They give the Diva huge exposure by putting her with big stars and then push her into the Diva's division to slay!









After this Bryan Daniel thing, expect to see her feud for the Diva's title and win it.

#BrieMode
#TheGaysLuvBrie
#FierceFlawless&Fab


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

:lmao


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

r0scoe said:


> YES! YES! YES!











THEY HATE HER CAUSE THEY CAN'T GET HER!


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

It's official,you're a troll...or an actual Brie fan...which is just as bad :jay2


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



pipboy1995 said:


> It's official,you're a troll...or an actual Brie fan...which is just as bad :jay2


She's a flawless heel, good enough in the ring to pull off some solid matches and has the look.

I'd rather be a Brie fan who is a triple threat package then a one-trick pony like the majority of the Diva's!

Then again you'll ALL be fans once she's finally given the opportunity to prove herself. And it's coming.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Shady Chris said:


>


You'll see when I'm right.

#BRIEMODE


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

She'd need implants before any chance of an "explosion" happens.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

:duck

Just a reason to finally use it I guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



haribo said:


> She'd need implants before any chance of an "explosion" happens.


Implants are so late, late 90's - early 2000's and so tacky and porn star-ish. She doesn't need those.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

i think we might need a Brie Bella discussion thread with the amount of threads on her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

You can hate all you want but there is no denying, all the focus is infact on Brie right now.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

At this point, I think most people here would be thrilled if she was Divas champion feuding with Paige if it meant not being involved in a storyline with Bryan whatsoever.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Algernon said:


> At this point, I think most people here would be thrilled if she was Divas champion feuding with Paige if it meant not being involved in a storyline with Bryan whatsoever.


She's finally adding depth to Bryan's cheesy, "Cinderella story," Disney channel character and the haters can deal with it!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Agree. Haters gonna hate, Bellas gonna ball.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

I hope Brie does get a great push & becomes the Divas Champion.

I said on here, prior to Wrestlemania that... "Perhaps Brie will accompany Daniel Bryan to the ring after they are married etc".... and I received so many negative replies, especially from Users/Premium Users with +1000 posts.

WELL..... WHATS HAPPENING NOW IWC'ers ?????


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Brie at the moment ruins bryan s carrer and u talk about pushing :ti


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



njcam said:


> I hope Brie does get a great push & becomes the Divas Champion.
> 
> I said on here, prior to Wrestlemania that... "Perhaps Brie will accompany Daniel Bryan to the ring after they are married etc".... and I received so many negative replies, especially from Users/Premium Users with +1000 posts.
> 
> WELL..... WHATS HAPPENING NOW *IWC'ers* ?????


:westbrook3 I'd prefer you call us Asshats,Dingbats,Knucklehead McSpazatron's or really any name that has more dignity in it than "IWC'ers",because that's just awful


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got no problem with Brie, but that screaming last night was beyond awful.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

They need to have kane just attack her, get ahold of her and "hurt" her. this would put her off screen for a while...and let the focus be on bryan and kane. If they do this right they can get one more good match for them 2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

mmalegend said:


> They need to have kane just attack her, get ahold of her and "hurt" her. this would put her off screen for a while...and let the focus be on bryan and kane. If they do this right they can get one more good match for them 2


And that would accomplish what exactly? You don't get it do you, they are building Brie up as the next major diva with this angle.


----------



## laurenamy93 (May 6, 2014)

I never used to like her but since watching Total Divas I kinda really do. I think she comes across really well, and her and Bryan seem like a genuinely lovely couple. Plus, I think her wrestling ability has come a long way since the Bellas returned. I'd kinda like to see them feuding against each other, as I think they're growing a bit stale as a duo.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> And that would accomplish what exactly? You don't get it do you, they are building Brie up as the next major diva with this angle.


Pretty awful build-up though, all we see from her is bad acting and screaming. Her only role is to be someone that Kane can use to hurt Bryan but I don't see where exactly would that take her, except some kind of feud with Stephanie but that would be just bad.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Enigmal said:


> i think we might need a Brie Bella discussion thread with the amount of threads on her.


True, this is the most attention she has ever gotten as a singles star and I couldn't be happier for her. Then again she better work on those acting skills before I change my mind because last night she was so bad.

However, I hate to say it but I don't think she will ever be the face or top dog of the divas division OP even if this angle does finally get her over.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dont hate her, just skip everything she's involved in.

I wish wwe gave a push to her hot sister instead.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

So many Brie Bella threads. Looks like the angle is working somewhat as it has brought her (as a lone superstar) more attention than ever before. Her feud with AJ during her singles run didn't even bring this much attention to her.

It's a shame that the women have to be paired with male superstars in order to get the attention of the audience though.



Morrison17 said:


> Dont hate her, just skip everything she's involved in.
> 
> I wish wwe gave a push to her hot sister instead.


Where is Nikki during all of this anyway? You would think Brie would want her sister around to support her and that Daniel would want her to be with Brie during the times he can't be so that she isn't alone.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nicole Queen said:


> Pretty awful build-up though, all we see from her is bad acting and screaming. Her only role is to be someone that Kane can use to hurt Bryan but I don't see where exactly would that take her, except some kind of feud with Stephanie but that would be just bad.


It's giving her major exposure just like Trish, Lita and even AJ got that springboarded them into major stars. When the time is right she'll most likely have a physical altercation with Stephanie that will get her over big time and from there most likely a title win.



> Where is Nikki during all of this anyway? You would think she would be around to give her sister more support and that Daniel would want her with Brie when he can't be so that she isn't alone.


During last weeks backstage fallout Nikki said she knows her sister can do it on her own so she's just giving her the space she needs.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brie Bella? Always disliked her, because you know, she's always sucked.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> Bryan came out just as dumb as her this time around. Like why did he get out of the car, look at Kane, then get back in the car again?


It came off like a bad horror film. The type where the ditzy blonde goes outside in the middle of the night to see who's making the noise instead of calling the police.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This is the thing what baffles me about this forum, so many people accuse Total Diva's of being 'acted out' ... yet we all know they can't act, so when you explain in regards to how the shows are done (IE Tons of footage filmed, situations created to magnify conflict or whatever) ... they pretty much talk down to you as though you're wrong and they're right in a 'know it all' way ... yet when the truth be told, that is exactly how these shows are done, they aren't acted at all, manipulated maybe, edited maybe, but acted and scripted no ... cause these people just cannot act like that as we very clearly know!!!!

That said, I think Brie's lovely, but I agree about the whole acting thing ... however credit where it's due to the The Bella's, both girls have improved in the ring so much lately and for that I truly commend them for, they're pretty decent when it comes to the in ring work!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Brie is a great girl, but she is not there with her really low acting skills. It is dull to watch her and annoying to hear her scream


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



njcam said:


> I hope Brie does get a great push & becomes the Divas Champion.
> 
> I said on here, prior to Wrestlemania that... "Perhaps Brie will accompany Daniel Bryan to the ring after they are married etc".... and I received so many negative replies, especially from Users/Premium Users with +1000 posts.
> 
> WELL..... WHATS HAPPENING NOW IWC'ers ?????


*Doesn't make it any less stupid.*


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> It's giving her major exposure just like Trish, Lita and even AJ got that springboarded them into major stars. When the time is right she'll most likely have a physical altercation with Stephanie that will get her over big time and from there most likely a title win.
> 
> 
> 
> *During last weeks backstage fallout Nikki said she knows her sister can do it on her own so she's just giving her the space she needs.*


Oh okay. Still I hope to see her hanging around and consoling her sister at some point like she was during the Daniel/Randy feud.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Dunk20 said:


> Brie is a great girl, but she is not there with her really low acting skills. It is dull to watch her and annoying to hear her scream


I hate to say it but I agree. It's kind of hard to watch her character outside of wrestling matches. Idk, I just wish her acting and promo skills were on the same level as her in ring skills because there she is actually watchable (and it's the reason why I hope she gets another title reign bc I am rooting for her). If she can get her acting/promo skills to a passable level, she'll easily become more over and popular with the fans.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

OK Total Divas fanboy, calm your tits


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Masquerade said:


> OK Total Divas fanboy, calm your tits


Who are you referring to with this?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Looooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

..Shes a real sweetheart, that's why Bryan fell in love with her. Unfortunately that's not what you need to make it to the top (As Dusty Rhodes would say) in this here bidness! but I hope I'll be wrong, I like her.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Masquerade said:


> OK Total Divas fanboy, calm your tits


U CAN LOOK BUT U CAN'T TOUCH
U KEEP DREAMING ON THE STARS ABOVE


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

She's already getting a huge push since her return the booking of a Wonder Woman.

I mean she hasn't lost too many singles, she and her sister are booked like Cena and Bryan.

And their acting skills leave A lot to be desired.

Well hopefully Brie takes a choke slam or tombstone to spice this feud up on Brie's end.

That's fine if she "EXPLODES" but if those chops and acting skills don't improve I'm not jumping on the bandwagon.

P.s. I don't hate her or Nikki I dislike them as performers they still have a ways to go. But getting there....


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



futuristikk said:


> Whenever the WWE throws a Diva into a program with top stars, it means they are PLANNING for a huge push! Trish's angle with the McMahon's before her huge push, AJ's work with half the locker room before her push, Lita with The Hardy's, etc. They give the Diva huge exposure by putting her with big stars and then push her into the Diva's division to slay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only were AJ & Lita paired with top stars but they were something people want to see just from looking at them. Lita was the awesome punk/rock/tough chick and people wanted to know more about her, see her more. When AJ was debuted on NXT, she was an open nerd who rocked sneakers on the WWE stage rather than heels and people wanted to know who was that girl. AJ's mic skills & Lita's high flying only had people love them more. Brie is nothing special though not that she isn't nice but just from looking at her people aren't going _I wonder what she's all about_. Yeah her wrestling's more watchable but not OMG watchable and her just making a sound makes people want to mute their TVs. For example, her screaming last night made Madison Rayne's screeches tolerable. Plus she's only being paired with Bryan because she's his wife and it's for the Kane/Bryan thing. Once it blows over she'll go back to being a Total Diva.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> She's already getting a huge push since her return the booking of a Wonder Woman.
> 
> I mean she hasn't lost too many singles, she and her sister are booked like Cena and Bryan.
> 
> ...


Honestly though, it's not fair to judge her acting skills. She's a natural heel. And it's not easy to scream and be this convincing "damsel in distress" when you're a natural heel. They need to make her a tough, determined, fighting face like Trish was. Not a little damsel in distress.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



futuristikk said:


> Implants are so late, late 90's - early 2000's and so tacky and porn star-ish. She doesn't need those.


Just pointing it out. Brie Bella is a very pornstar-ish name.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Not only were AJ & Lita paired with top stars but they were something people want to see just from looking at them. Lita was the awesome punk/rock/tough chick and people wanted to know more about her, see her more. When AJ was debuted on NXT, she was an open nerd who rocked sneakers on the WWE stage rather than heels and people wanted to know who was that girl. AJ's mic skills & Lita's high flying only had people love them more. Brie is nothing special though. Yeah her wrestling's more watchable but not OMG watchable and her just making a sound makes people want to mute their TVs. For example, her screaming last night made Madison Rayne's screeches tolerable. Plus she's only being paired with Bryan because she's his wife and it's for the Kane/Bryan thing. Once it blows over she'll go back to being a Total Diva.


Lita had a great look but she was awful in the ring. She had one or two flashy moves and that was pretty much it. And she did a flying hurricanrana to 300 pound men who could easily catch her and carry her through the move, she never even attempted it on women because she needed to be carried through the move, unlike Gail who hits one off the turnbuckle and off the apron. Yeah, Lita had the "look," but that's pretty much all she had.

AJ is a great competitor and always has been, since her FCW days, but she's a lesser version of psycho Mickie James, especially with the skipping, and is really not as special as people make her out to be. She is the best overall Diva in the division today, but if you compare her to the past Diva's, she's really not much. Brie could easily be up there with her if she was actually booked RIGHT and not in a meaningless way.

And you'll see, Brie is about to explode. Even back in the day when Lita was this huge, top Diva, NO ONE could ever expected Trish to come up the way she did after she improved, but she overcame Lita, and Brie could very well overcome AJ if she plays her cards right.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Just pointing it out. Brie Bella is a very pornstar-ish name.


Trish Stratus is also a very pornstar-ish name, yet she's the most accomplished Diva in WWE history.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

I was skeptical at first, but posting the same 2 Bella gifs 50 times has convinced me.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> I was skeptical at first, but posting the same 2 Bella gifs 50 times has convinced me.


I'm glad to hear that









#BrieMode


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Pointless thread, thread is pointless.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Brie's acting makes me cringe. Those screams last night were ridiculous.


----------



## futuristikk (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



tonsgrams said:


> Pointless thread, thread is pointless.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

It did feel like she was about to explode from the way she was screaming last night.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It did feel like she was about to explode from the way she was screaming last night.


:lmao


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

God, and I thought I was an obnoxious Emma mark. :lol

But in all seriousness, I dig what Brie can do in the ring, she's actually one of my favorite in-ring girls but oh my god that awful wailing last night.


----------



## Russ Lyn (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*



Dunk20 said:


> Brie is a great girl, but she is not there with her really low acting skills. It is dull to watch her and annoying to hear her scream


You say that as if it means that WWE wouldn't push her or make her champion.


----------



## CM CrinkleChips (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

She did explode, she blew up any possibility of the Kane and Bryan angle being watchable


----------



## CM CrinkleChips (Feb 5, 2014)

*There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

I'm glad everyone figured out she's awful. She may single handedly turn the Yes Movement into the Yes Stop.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

Nope, I'm still a fan


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

So I just watched Dat Brie and Kane car segment.

Omfg I have never in my life heard something sound so faked and awful.

She's just the epitome of slept to the top for that spot.

Never scare her again Kane.

Stop pushing her WWE.

*JoinsBandwagon, :


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

She's certainly the fucking worst at acting scared. If I'm laughing at you while you're trying to make me think you're in mortal peril, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

I think people underrate her ring skills a bit. There's absolutely no excuse for her acting though. Horrendous. If she's not able to make it somewhat convincing, she should be well away from the storyline revolving around the focal point of the company.


----------



## CM CrinkleChips (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



King Of Zydeco said:


> *I think people underrate her ring skills* a bit. There's absolutely no excuse for her acting though. Horrendous. If she's not able to make it somewhat convincing, she should be well away from the storyline revolving around the focal point of the company.


Ummmmmm. She fucks up a roll up on a regular basis. And her and her retarded sister fucked up a splash in the corner where one jumps off the other's back by faceplanting into the third person's stomach. Don't give me that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmTGcqB7TZY 

Watch this. This is the epitome of the Bellas


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

Still one half of the greates divas of all time, i'm not joining anything. This will springboard Brie into greatness, with the exposure she is getting right now and will get in the future.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> So I just watched Dat Brie and Kane car segment.
> 
> Omfg I have never in my life heard something sound so faked and awful.
> 
> ...


If she slept to the top then why did she start dating Bryan before he even won the US title?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

She destroy the segment for Daniel Bryan again

Last time, she went back into the ring instead of pulling DB out and have Kane repeat the same thing again.
This time, she screamed continuously for no reason, even when Kane was no where near her.



RKO361 said:


> Still one half of the greates divas of all time, i'm not joining anything. This will springboard Brie into greatness, with the exposure she is getting right now and will get in the future.


You ARE joking, right?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



RKO361 said:


> Still one half of the greates divas of all time, i'm not joining anything. This will springboard Brie into greatness, with the exposure she is getting right now and will get in the future.


Greatest divas of all time? The Bellas? LOL


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Brie is doing a good job putting herself out there, sure her acting may be bad but it's only with experience that she will get better. Overall I'm proud of her


This is her 7th year in the company. What do you mean she will get better?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

One segment and she's the worst thing going? As if Stephanie wasn't the worst shit going for years with that man like voice of hers.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

They're not pushing Brie Bella.

They're pushing the idea that Daniel Bryan has everything to lose and Kane has nothing to lose, which makes him very dangerous and puts Bryan in a level of danger much greater than before when just his health was on the line.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The forced screaming was fucking cringeworthy :/ 

Infact that segment of bryan going to the car to when he drove away was a complete predictable bad acting mess.

Brie over acting/screaming

Raising the hood on the car we ALL knew when bryan puts the hood down kane was gunna be there.

Bryan says the car wont start almost immediately 

When kane is knocked to floor him lying flat was atrocious you knew he was gunna sit up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

Well I am sad for DB. If that is how she fake screems at work, how does she sound when she fakes an orgasm in bed?? ::


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

yeah that screaming she did was awful as fuck during that segment lmfao. it reminded me of stephanie mcmahon a few weeks ago when kane attacked bryan.

both segments were ruined with the women screaming in the background


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

She's so bad. I don't think there's anything in the WWE she can do right.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



xRedx said:


> She's so bad. I don't think there's anything in the WWE she can do right.


She can leave.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



Dunk20 said:


> She can leave.


I wish but her and her sister would just end up coming back because they failed elsewhere like they did last year. I heard Nikki's into real estate. They should get into that together and never come back.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

They're too hot to hate. They can do no wrong!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

Heard she got a couple of roles for future SyFy Channel Movies coming out this year.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



LigerJ81 said:


> Heard she got a couple of roles for future SyFy Channel Movies coming out this year.


Good hope her and sister will get the fuck out for some weeks


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

This over exposure of Brie Bella must be killing the Bella trolls, who pretend to like them just to annoy other people. It is destroying their argument. Well, here you go. Brie Bella is getting a story that branches her out on her own, away from the divas division, puts her in the sole spotlight in the middle of a main event male story. WWE has given her the ball to run with. And she has promptly fell right on her face with it.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

I prefer titty Bella


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Her screaming in the car made me want to bash my skull in.The lamness was cringe worthy to say the least.
She wouldn't even make it in a D movie .


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*

I haven't seen what they did with Brie and Kane this week and I don't plan on it. I think Brie's a great person outside the ring (and respect here for not getting plastic surgery just to bring more sex appeal unlike her sister), but I just cringe when ever I see her scream or attempt to be scared in any way. So I choose not to watch her segments. If Bryan's out there alone, then I'll watch. Who knows, maybe WWE will get the memo that Brie is turning away viewers.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



King-of-the-World said:


> They're too hot to hate. They can do no wrong!


They're..as in you find the other hot? The witch man face fake titty one? :shocked:

You could to party city and find a witch mask on halloween and it would look exactly like that other bella.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh God her acting was atrocious. When I say that I am an advocate of acting lessons being a part of the NXT training and preparation for TV, this is why.


Velvet Sky-no longer the worst actress in pro wrestling.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I just don't understand how she's able to emote and convey some degree of emotion in Total Divas and not on WWE tv.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

She's not a "one trick pony" like the rest of the divas, you say? Bitch doesn't even have one trick to begin with :lol.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Another Brie thread. We can never have enough of those.:faint:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

I didn't really havea problem with Brie till last night, then she started that ghastly wailing crossed with hog calling and I just had to mute the TV, it was painful to my ears.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

cynical_ad said:


> I just don't understand how she's able to emote and convey some degree of emotion in Total Divas and not on WWE tv.


THIS. It's so confusing. Brie is awesome to watch on Total Divas and really entertaining. On Raw that couldn't be any further from the truth. She's unbearable and is solely responsible for me forwarding through Bryan's segment from Raw this week. She's fine as a diva. She's absolutely NOT fine in a prominent role in a main event storyline for the top title when she's getting horribly exposed by everybody around her. It's just becoming awkward at this stage and she's got to go.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Brie Bella is about to EXPLODE and the haters better watch out*

Those Brie Bella ass shaking gifs are distracting .. I have yet to fully read one of the OP's posts.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

You need good actors when you do angles like this. Bryan and Brie are not good actors at all. Their work last night was terrible.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Making Bryan come out with that chick was a stupid, stupid idea.

Like I said before, part of the reason he got over was because he was kind of a misfit, was insecure and felt he had to bust his ass to prove himself. Now he's basically an unbeatable guy who is fucking a super hot chick every night. Gosh, I just love cheering for Supermen who fuck hot chicks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cynical_ad said:


> I just don't understand how she's able to emote and convey some degree of emotion in Total Divas and not on WWE tv.





Starbuck said:


> THIS. It's so confusing. Brie is awesome to watch on Total Divas and really entertaining. On Raw that couldn't be any further from the truth. She's unbearable and is solely responsible for me forwarding through Bryan's segment from Raw this week. She's fine as a diva. She's absolutely NOT fine in a prominent role in a main event storyline for the top title when she's getting horribly exposed by everybody around her. It's just becoming awkward at this stage and she's got to go.


I actually think the Brie Bella we see on Total Divas is completely different than the one we see on RAW. I mean, it HAS to be :lol. The Brie we see on RAW is Bizarro Brie, that's the only explanation.

Reminds me of this.










Coraline :


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

When you can't make screaming sound authentic you really are talentless. The Bella Twins' parents must be ashamed of their own genetics.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I actually think the Brie Bella we see on Total Divas is completely different than the one we see on RAW. I mean, it HAS to be :lol. The Brie we see on RAW is Bizarro Brie, that's the only explanation.
> 
> Reminds me of this.
> 
> ...


At this point

Brie on Total Diva is Normal Brie

Brie on Raw is Brie Mode Brie

The main thing I want to see before they end this feud is someone getting a Serious "Push"


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

If the feud ended in Brie getting tombstoned through a flaming table then having to endure all this shit would be worth it imo.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I wonder how Bryan feels about all this. Is he happy to be working with his wife on TV? Does he know it sucks but is afraid to speak up?


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

A thread about Brie Bella exclusively has managed to reach near 20 pages. I wonder if it can make it to 40 before today's end?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Barbequegirl said:


> Let's not take the blame game too far. Bryan's reaction has gone down drastically starting at Elimination Chamber.


:duck


----------



## Roscoe7 (Oct 19, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :duck


Instead of making a post backing your view, you only post a a gif of a fucking squinting bird. Watch out everyone!, if you criticize Bryan, this guy will quote your post with a squinting bird gif.....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Callisto said:


> Why would Brie need to be jealous of Jennifer Lopez?
> 
> *She has the better body, the better looks,* by far is the better actor, is younger by 10 years, is with a far sexier man, the comparison is useless. Lopez is nothing but a washed up hag.
> 
> Some of you need to stop living like it's still 2003.


:jordan5










Different strokes I suppose....

But if you like thickness..

JLO>>


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Roscoe7 said:


> Instead of making a post backing your view, you only post a a gif of a fucking squinting bird. Watch out everyone!, if you criticize Bryan, this guy will quote your post with a squinting bird gif.....


Why would I need to back my view?

Bryan was the most over guy at Wrestlemania,and the most over guy on the RAW after Mania...and has been getting the loudest pops the past few months.

That guy was clearly trolling..no need to explain myself to that mong.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

It's official, with all these threads going up about her, Brie was the most memorable thing about last night's RAW. Take that as you will.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

She's pretty awful anytime she opens her mouth. I think she's best cut out as a midcard diva or one of those valets that don't say anything or has part in any major storylines. She is decent in the ring and is hot. Like said in the other thread, this is mostly creative's fault. 

As hot as the Bellas are, I dunno how Bryan and Cena put up with hearing those cunty voices all day. Neither has any personality either.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Foley thinking this is similar to Ryder/Eva/Cena/Kane. :maury
> 
> Does he not know that Bryan is an actual star and survive anything and not some geek who got over for 15 minutes cause he made some youtbie vids?



Lol. Keep telling yourself that he only ever got over because he was lucky. The videos were good but what they contained help him get over. That and his chants/catchphrases and somewhat interactive moveset. The fact that you call him a geek is just tragic, too. Like you're the authority on who is, and as if the fucking ridiculous angle he was put in actually reflects his real life persona.

The burial worked, clearly.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep, Brie is fucking awful. She may be the only person in the company that is a worse actor than her horrendously overrated husband.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Brie Bella is gonna bring down Bryan at this rate


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> I dunno how Bryan and Cena put up with hearing those cunty voices all day. Neither has any personality either.



:lel


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lel @ how overblown this is.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

what's wrong with the Bellas' voice? it doesn't sound like a woman voice at all.

C'mon Brieeeeeeee!! C'mon Nikkiiiiiiiiii!!

shut the fuck up.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

rouge said:


> lel @ how overblown this is.


It isn't overblown. Actually it probably is, but The Bellas harped on during AJ's promo against the divas and no one forgave them for that because they were ruining a fantastic segment;the same can and will happen again if this continues.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

rouge said:


> lel @ how overblown this is.


Agree. The amount of heat she's drawing from the smarks is hilarious.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Londrick said:


> Agree. The amount of heat she's drawing from the smarks is hilarious.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not at all surprised that sexism has reared its ugly head in this thread. Seems like the internet marks get so flustered whenever a woman brings more exposure and tries to make improvements to the divas division, ie Michelle McCool, Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Eva Marie, and now Brie.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Not at all surprised that sexism has reared its ugly head in this thread. Seems like the internet marks get so flustered whenever a woman brings more exposure and try to make improvements to the divas division, ie Michelle McCool, Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Eva Marie, and now Brie.


I'm with you on sexism being ridiculous(and unfortunately professional wrestling has always been incredibly sexist, hopefully that changes one day, I want the ladies taken seriously), but what is Brie doing for the Divas Division right now by being involved in this storyline?

From my perspective(won't pretend to speak for anyone else) it's coming off like she's extra baggage that is entirely unnecessary to the angle and her being there does nothing for herself, Bryan, Kane, the angle, or the division she belongs to.

She's just there by association.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I think the bigger problem is that the whole feud is being written in a cheesy and boring manner.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still shocked that this thread went beyond even 5 pages. I can't wait to see what kind of topics she inspires next week.

However to one of the posters above, Brie isn't bringing attention to the Divas Division but to herself. I don't see how you think the remaining women are winning by having Brie's involved with Daniel Bryan though. We've hardly seen the rest of them since Wrestlemania and that hasn't changed bc Brie's with Bryan now. Not hating but it's the truth.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> I'm with you on sexism being ridiculous(and unfortunately professional wrestling has always been incredibly sexist, hopefully that changes one day, I want the ladies taken seriously), but what is Brie doing for the Divas Division right now by being involved in this storyline?
> 
> From my perspective(won't pretend to speak for anyone else) it's coming off like she's extra baggage that is entirely unnecessary to the angle and her being there does nothing for herself, Bryan, Kane, the angle, or the division she belongs to.
> 
> She's just there by association.


This^


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SparklingRoyalty said:


> A thread about Brie Bella exclusively has managed to reach near 20 pages. I wonder if it can make it to 40 before today's end?


It's 9 fucking pages long..what do you have like 10 posts per page?

:kobe


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wonder how Bryan feels about all this. Is he happy to be working with his wife on TV? Does he know it sucks but is afraid to speak up?


He probably thinks it sucks but he's not afraid. It's more so a case of him just simply not caring enough. He doesn't really care about how his character is portrayed, he's simply a guy who loves the wrestle and that's the only part he really cares about.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brie's horrendous acting on Raw confirms Total Divas is real!

Seriously, she's pretty fucking bad on Raw, where on Total Divas she does a good job, but I don't think Total Divas is scripted word for word, where I can see her segments on Raw being so, so maybe that has something to do with it. Then again, maybe that's not the case, but that's the only explanation I can think.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They are poorly executed, but I love crappy horror movies so it's fine with me. I don't watching wrestling for world class acting, just innocent entertainment.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> It's 9 fucking pages long..what do you have like 10 posts per page?
> 
> :kobe


What are you talking about boo?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



xRedx said:


> I wish but her and her sister would just end up coming back because they failed elsewhere like they did last year. I heard Nikki's into real estate. They should get into that together and never come back.


What was it they were doing?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Not at all surprised that sexism has reared its ugly head in this thread. Seems like the internet marks get so flustered whenever a woman brings more exposure and tries to make improvements to the divas division, ie Michelle McCool, Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Eva Marie, and now Brie.


This is sad but true. So much hate for a woman who wants just wants to travel on the road with her family and be happy for once. If you are a Brie Hater then you are spitting in the face of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> What was it they were doing?


They did nothing besides taking a break that lasted just under a year. All the hollywood crap rumors that they left for a failed movie career that sometimes gets talked about is such bullshit, they never left to do anything, they just got burned out from life on the road at that time.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> I dunno how Bryan and Cena put up with hearing those cunty voices all day. Neither has any personality either.



:lel


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

I really don't understand Cena and Bryan. They could essentially have any women that they want and they go with the most plastic, boring women on the roster. There's hotter plastic out there. The sex must be horrible too given how Brie screams.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the screaming was comical.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

She literally has two jobs - scream/look scared convincingly and be hot. She's so good at one and so horrible at the other lol :lenny


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Keep hating on the Diva Goddess.


BUM.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

How did we go from Trish and Lita to this?

Was that a one time thing, or...


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

evilshade said:


> This is sad but true. So much hate for a woman who wants just wants to travel on the road with her family and be happy for once. If you are a Brie Hater then you are spitting in the face of Daniel Bryan


eyton Not quite..


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> She literally has two jobs - scream/look scared convincingly and be hot. She's so good at one and so horrible at the other lol :lenny


That is what Kevin Dunn wants out of his women! He is just as senile and perverted as Vince! He is responsible for Total Divas and those crappy segments like this!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

evilshade said:


> This is sad but true. So much hate for a woman who wants just wants to travel on the road with her family and be happy for once. If you are a Brie Hater then you are spitting in the face of Daniel Bryan



:kobe8 :kobe8 :kobe8


----------



## CodysMustache (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't John Cena smash Kendra Lust? I think old Johnny boy likes silicone knockers and anorexic women. He deserves a piece of dat ass.


----------



## PsychosisSafari (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me preface by saying I'm a huge Bryan fan, as I know it's blasphemy to speak ill about him, but his acting was as bad, if not worse than Brie's in this segment. But to be honest putting 2 people who's strengths aren't mic work and acting in such a crappy scene was bound to end badly.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This whole segment was lame and cheesy. Saying that you hate Brie cause it was badly made says more about the OP than anything else. 

Never watching this I ever thought "you know what, I hate Brie Bella". Why cause she fears Kane? What is she supposed to do, smile a lot instead of scream?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: There's still room on my Brie Bella is the Worst Everything in WWE bandwaggon.*



Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> What was it they were doing?


Tried for acting careers, I think lol.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*She seems to be the better part of Bellas on Total Divas but on WWE TV so far I'm not impressed. Dunno maybe they need more time or a different storyline which WWE won't provide. The heel will always go after face's GF or wife. That much has been established. *


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Darth Tyrion said:


> I really don't understand Cena and Bryan. They could essentially have any women that they want and they go with the most plastic, boring women on the roster. There's hotter plastic out there. The sex must be horrible too given how Brie screams.


Nikki and Brie are goddesses so I don't see why it's hard to understand Cena and Bryan being attracted to them. 

The heat Brie is drawing from the marks on here shows she needs to be pushed as the top heel of the divas.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

She's still better than her sister, Shitty Bella.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Who is shittier Brie or Nikki?


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Them ripping off the Zack Ryder / Eve / Kane story from 2012 was never going to end well. The "acting" from Brie took it to new depths.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

The Bella's try too hard. if you watch them in the ring, screaming and shouting "C'MON BRIE! C'MON NIKKI!" and then start a clap to try and get the fans attention/interested, it's just kinda all too much, it's just became repetitive and annoying. The same goes for their acting in these situations.

I think i would like them if they would just tone it down a bit, for once.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

evilshade said:


> This is sad but true. So much hate for a woman who wants just wants to travel on the road with her family and be happy for once. If you are a Brie Hater then you are spitting in the face of Daniel Bryan



where's the vanilla midget, i'll do it personally. :woolcock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, the segments have sucked on a whole new level. May have to lower the bar for this.


----------



## MrMidNight (May 13, 2014)

to me brie bella is still the best bella


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

MrMidNight said:


> to me brie bella is still the best bella



that's not saying much. :faint:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MrMidNight said:


> to me brie bella is still the best bella


That's like saying Goat Urine tastes better than Sheep urine


----------



## Georgerv (May 14, 2014)

Brie is an awful actress. She is slowly improving in the ring though


----------

